# Interference betw Invisible Dog Fence and Electric Train



## mockingbird812 (May 13, 2019)

Howdy,

Haven’t posted for a while. I am well into my garden railway build (separate post to be started). My question has to do with any considerations for installing an invisible fence for dogs and my garden railway. I am also building a garden pond within the raised garden and we have 2 Labrador Retrievers that will need to be kept out of the raised garden railway/pond area. 

Initially I will be using analog LGB. I wanted to consider placing invisible fence perimeter wiring just inside my raised railway. My concern is that I will have my track running very close to this perimeter for long stretches. Will this cause interference? Any future concerns if I transition to digital control of my trains?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

no interference with DC.


Interference is always a possibility with any system that pulses high voltage to an exposed wire, but none of this is true.


Notice that if you look up the manufacturer, the FCC will have a document online that will definitely tell you what frequency is being "transmitted".


It would have to be massive power to be picked up by the rails. You would be more concerned with wireless throttles.



It's most likely in the 300-400 MHz band, so no modern system would likely be affected.


Greg


----------



## mockingbird812 (May 13, 2019)

Thanks Greg, that is helpful. So the I filled our pond over the weekend and my 10 y.o. Lab who loves water (go figure) went right for it and I gave her a “no” command and a short burst of the hose and she got the message, particularly after 4 or so such attempts on her part. The 1 year old has picked up on my technique and so far she is also staying out of the water. So, I believe i have a short reprieve but I think I will have to use the invisible fence when all of the train stuff gets installed. The little one gets quite spirited and zooms from one end of the back yard to the other and NOTHING gets in her way!!!

In the attached photo, Abbey, our 10 y.o., is considering a dip!


----------

